# May Collection trip with NASH



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...y-houston-nash/50895-may-collection-trip.html

They are asking for a head count by May 9 folks, so check with the SO and get back with them!

Cheryl


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Please note that the trip has been pushed back to May 17.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes, the trip is May 17 but the head count deadline for Luis is May 9.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Looks like they've got a nice group of folks going to San Marcos on May 17. Let them know if you want to go. This trip will replace our regular monthly meeting.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

BUMP!

More information on the thread linked above ...


----------

